# Stop Leak oil additive



## frogdude (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi all. I got the Beddy up and running again with a little help from a mate, and got it in for it's MOT. It failed, but only on very minor things (number plate bulbs, wiper blades etc)

The only advisory was an oil leak (no surprise there), and i wondered if any of you guys had experience/oppinions of those Stop Leak oil additives (Redex is the one i spotted locally). Has anyone used this or can anyone recommend a brand? 

Thanks all!


----------



## rickboy (Oct 30, 2009)

*Oil leak*

Hi.I have used STP oil leak "stuff" ,about £6 from Halfords,it claims to swell the rubber oil seals after about 200 miles.I found it helped a little with a crankshaft end oil seal leak.(Or should I say snake oil!).
However if you wagon has been laid up for a while it  may cure its self of any slight leaks when  the regular oil swells the seals with use. Many older engines will seap a bit with modern thinner oils.
Best of luck Rick


----------



## urbtaf (Oct 30, 2009)

Used to use the stuff years ago when I ran CF vans for a living. It did work, but I once used way over the recommended amount on a very leaky engine and it blocked up the oil ways and the engine blew!
Takes a while to block up the leaks, but it does work.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 30, 2009)

definately works if its a seal gone dry .works on some other leaks as well . used alot in the commercial truck bussiness side . i didnt trust it for a long time but when in a truck garage i had to believe what i saw. bit like barrs leak. came home from maroc with two big holes in radiator nipped tight with pliers then added barrs leak . got home no problems. always carry some its a must have in your tool box . catch what comes out at first and readd to top. great in an emergency. cheers alan.


----------



## n8rbos (Nov 3, 2009)

its gona cost you £6ish to try! no big loss, by the way wheres the oil leak?


----------



## frogdude (Nov 3, 2009)

Somewhere near the bottom is about as much as someone of my knowledge can figure! 

I think you're right, nothing to lose by giving it a go.


----------



## Baconsdozen (Nov 4, 2009)

I've used this stuff mainly on old boat diesels.As long as you don't go OTT and use too much it definately helps.it's designed to swell the seals very slightly,as they dry out they shrink and need a prolonged immersion in oli before they swell again,it seems these products speed the process up.


----------

